# Top Quality Work



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Went to a apartment today for a walk through on a maintenance contract. All the sinks on the basement floor are plumbed in this way. What a great way to prevent a clog from coming up the sink..... What do you all think.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks good from my house


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Is that a back water valve????


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I bet at sometime the guy on the other side of the back to back sink had a mobile dish washer hooked up to the sink.


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

TraTech said:


> Went to a apartment today for a walk through on a maintenance contract. All the sinks on the basement floor are plumbed in this way. What a great way to prevent a clog from coming up the sink..... What do you all think.


Looks like a hair trap


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

They need a little putty where the basket strainer connects to the tail piece, I see a water stain there lol

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

looks like some mike holmes shiit!


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

That looks like a backwater valve. I think the unit is on the 1st floor.


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

That is a backwater valve


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks like a 2" Canplast backwater valve to me.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The stops appear to be old soldered on globe valves with the 1/2" copper reduced with a 1/2" x 3/8" soldered bushing. Not done nowadays. Cast iron in the wall; looks like an older well-made building.


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Looks like a 2" Canplast backwater valve to me.


It's 3" actually, bushed down to 1.5"


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

TraTech said:


> It's 3" actually, bushed down to 1.5"


You are correct.:yes:


----------



## crowejr77 (Jan 5, 2012)

justin said:


> looks like some mike holmes shiit!


:laughing::thumbsup:Right on man!:thumbup:


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I understand the purpose for the backwater valve and think it solves one issue, but with all the crap that goes down the kitchen sink, grease and all, it is a bad idea. chances are its going to stick closed, or its going to stick open and not work at all. 

I just had a washing machine overflow because there was a laundry sink on it, a kitchen sink drain and a washing machine, someone put a 2" backwater valve on and it was so full of grease and all it stayed closed and the washing machine flooded the first floor. I crawled under and cleaned it up real good, told them they need to maintain it yearly.


----------

